# Kann jemand ein kariertes Blatt Papier einscannen



## solomat (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo, ich brauch für ein Layout für eine Webseite ein kariertes Blatt Papier. Kann mir da jemand eins einscannen oder hat jemand von euch sowas schon? Schön wäre wenns gleich schon etwas abgenutzt aussieht, wenn nich muss ichs noch nachbearbeiten.

Vielen Dank und Liebe Grüße Maik


----------



## fritzhaarmann (13. Mai 2005)

hallo,

unter den nachfolgenden links findest du zwei eingescannte, karierte blätter. kariert2.gif sollte eigentlich leicht verknickt sein, ist aber schwer zu erkennen glaube ich. naja, kannst ja mal probieren.

kariert.gif
kariert2.gif

falls du mehr brauchst, melde dich nochmal


----------



## solomat (17. Mai 2005)

Hey super, hab heute erst gesehn das hier ne Antwort vorliegt, hatte leider keine Benachrichtigung bekommen. Nochmal vielen Dank, werd mich nun mal an die Arbeit machen und das Papier noch etwas beschmutzen.


----------

